# original photos Kindle 3



## rapilla (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everyone!
I wanted to ask the original screensaver Kindle but I do not want those famous writers! others just like fish ... someone has a screensaver of fish kindle?

And you know what are the Boox Onyx? are precious, I'm looking and find nothing ...


----------

